# Any reason not to switch to iPhone?



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

No downside. Go for it. People won’t agree, but iPhone is superior.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


Downsides? No

Upsides? Numerous


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dont do it. Iphone is evil. Android baby!!!


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No capability to do a memory upgrade


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> No capability to do a memory upgrade


But if my phone is 256GB?

Honestly iPhone are $$$$$ but you pay for the convenience of having a three click back to home screen type of ?? features that actually work (for the most part) seamless.

I used to be anti apple but then my pc gave me the screen of death three times in a row and this was when I was only writing school papers and playing rayman.

Since then I brought a MacBook for school, and it has been downhill slide since.

I used to love customization.

Now I don't gaf.

I just want something that _*works*_.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Androids have air push ads. They randomly come no matter what app is running on your phone, take up the whole scene to advertise.

That was the final straw for me to switch to iPhone.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Androids are better phones for less money. When you buy an iPhone you're paying extra just for the Apple name.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Despite all the fanboi/haters of whichever OS THEY like. Here’s the bottom line with iOS. No multitasking.

Period. That’s plenty of reason not to switch.


----------



## Ballermaris (Apr 11, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Despite all the fanboi/haters of whichever OS THEY like. Here's the bottom line with iOS. No multitasking.
> 
> Period. That's plenty of reason not to switch.


The multitasking comes in September with iOS 13.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> The multitasking comes in September with iOS 13.


And once again, Apple wants to be congratulated for adding a "feature" that's already been in Android phones for years.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

Ballermaris said:


> The multitasking comes in September with iOS 13.


Keep drinking the Kool-Aid....I have the latest iOS Beta (Developer, not Public).....there is no multitasking.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Despite all the fanboi/haters of whichever OS THEY like. Here's the bottom line with iOS. No multitasking.
> 
> Period. That's plenty of reason not to switch.


Yes! Yes! Yes! I came I forgot to write this ?‍♀?‍♀



Ballermaris said:


> The multitasking comes in September with iOS 13.


I'll believe it when I see it. Until then... lies all lies


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Despite all the fanboi/haters of whichever OS THEY like. Here's the bottom line with iOS. No multitasking.
> 
> Period. That's plenty of reason not to switch.


That isn't from system limitations. If the app is open it can run simultaneous with other apps on iOS.

What you are referring to is apps running in the background usually without the knowledge of the user.

Such as Uber tracking Android users location when their app isn't on. iOS doesn't allow this and informs you when an app is tracking you.

You guys are bragging about Android violating your privacy. ?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> That isn't from system limitations. If the app is open it can run simultaneous with other apps on iOS.
> 
> What you are referring to is apps running in the background usually without the knowledge of the user.
> 
> ...


Okay but still android is better ?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Keep drinking the Kool-Aid....I have the latest iOS Beta (Developer, not Public).....there is no multitasking.


Public? Because cant be Dev you have .. or the latest .. know what you're saying before you hit submit

In dev b8 there is multi-tasking ... those who shit talk Apple either can't afford their products or have never fully demo'd them. Products all across talk to each other seamlessly and simply *work like they're supposed to.* Most android users have no idea of the different types of malware on their phone, infiltrating data even if you OCD deny permissions ?, I'll take the closed eco of apple over google any day of the week

Coming from a stockholder of both, apple wins as far as mobile tech development every time

The reason they linger on certain implementations compared to android is because of vulnerability .. droids biggest issue


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

iPhone is fine.
iTunes is evil.
All things Apple must connect through iTunes.
My best friend gave me an older iPad.
I use it to relax before bed.
Every time I power up it asks me to back up my Apple ID. Every time.
I like Apple products.
I dislike the way they insist on their annoying interface.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> iPhone is fine.
> iTunes is evil.
> All things Apple must connect through iTunes.
> My best friend gave me an older iPad.
> ...


I have an iPhone and have never used iTunes. All my media apps runs flawlessly.

11 years team Android, then switched to Apple last year.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I have an iPhone and have never used iTunes. All my media apps runs flawlessly.
> 
> 11 years team Android, then switched to Apple last year.


You used their interface to activate the phone, unless the wireless store used theirs.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Please buy Apple, and support my Apple stock.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> And once again, Apple wants to be congratulated for adding a "feature" that's already been in Android phones for years.


It's true. Now, the other thing that is true is: Apple does it better. The reason I say this, is that I believe Samsung or some other company presented tablets in the 90s. They died. 10 years later Apple comes out with the iPad. They created a revolution.
I remember when cellphones used to come smaller and smaller... having a big phone was sign of "old phone". Suddenly Apple comes out with the _only 1 button phone_ that was huge (first gen). They created a revolution.
I know A LOT of people that switched from Apple to Android. ALL OF THEM regret it. I know A LOT of people that switched from Android to Apple. ALL OF THEM are happy.



Mkang14 said:


> Okay but still android is better ?


Ummmm... let me think........... NO!



TwoFiddyMile said:


> iPhone is fine.
> iTunes is evil.
> All things Apple must connect through iTunes.
> My best friend gave me an older iPad.
> ...


You can disable that. I have never used iTunes or Music. I didn't know they wanted me to back to something.

Apple is awesome. Is expensive, true. But you know you are buying top notch technology, top notch level, top notch CUSTOMER SERVICE, and girls will love you (?)


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Ummmm... let me think........... NO!


??????


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Chorch said:


> It's true. Now, the other thing that is true is: Apple does it better. The reason I say this, is that I believe Samsung or some other company presented tablets in the 90s. They died. 10 years later Apple comes out with the iPad. They created a revolution.
> I remember when cellphones used to come smaller and smaller... having a big phone was sign of "old phone". Suddenly Apple comes out with the _only 1 button phone_ that was huge (first gen). They created a revolution.


That's because the one thing that Apple does better than anybody else is marketing. They put the technology on the map... After others had already developed it.



Chorch said:


> I know A LOT of people that switched from Apple to Android. ALL OF THEM regret it. I know A LOT of people that switched from Android to Apple. ALL OF THEM are happy.


I don't know anyone who's switched either way. Nowadays everyone's pretty entrenched on their opinion of which phones are better. It's almost like politics and religion - everyone argues, no one changes their mind.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't know anyone who's switched either way. Nowadays everyone's pretty entrenched on their opinion of which phones are better. It's almost like politics and religion - everyone argues, no one changes their mind.


My friend worked at Motorola about 4/5 years ago so he has a good understanding in this field. Everytime he needs a new phone he switched back and forth between iPhone and android. I do know everytime he gets iPhone he is eager to switch back to android. I'll get his reasoning and report back. ?️‍♀


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> I don't know anyone who's switched either way. Nowadays everyone's pretty entrenched on their opinion of which phones are better. It's almost like politics and religion - everyone argues, no one changes their mind.


This is very true. But I know a lot of people, period.

So when you know a lot of people, you know a lot of people that do things. Hope this makes sense ?


----------



## bpm45 (May 22, 2017)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


You could try one of the cleaner apps to remove junk files or maybe its time for a factory reset and let the phone reload apps and resync data.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

For anyone Ubering with an iPhone, I have a question. I was using an iPhone when I first started driving in 2016, and I was using Google Maps for navigation. When I'd finish a trip and want to switch from Google Maps back to the Uber app, there was no floating shortcut on the screen, and I had to switch apps the same way you switch between apps generally.

Then I switched to Android for reasons unrelated to Uber. Immediately I discovered that whenever Uber throws the navigation over to Google Maps, an Uber shortcut floats on top of the screen to give me an easy click back to Uber. This has remained consistent since. Has iPhone caught up to the Android experience in this respect or not? A lot of time has gone by.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

ObsidianSedan said:


> For anyone Ubering with an iPhone, I have a question. I was using an iPhone when I first started driving in 2016, and I was using Google Maps for navigation. When I'd finish a trip and want to switch from Google Maps back to the Uber app, there was no floating shortcut on the screen, and I had to switch apps the same way you switch between apps generally.
> 
> Then I switched to Android for reasons unrelated to Uber. Immediately I discovered that whenever Uber throws the navigation over to Google Maps, an Uber shortcut floats on top of the screen to give me an easy click back to Uber. This has remained consistent since. Has iPhone caught up to the Android experience in this respect or not? A lot of time has gone by.


Yes. There is a little thing you press on screen and it goes straight to Uber's app.


----------



## ObsidianSedan (Jul 13, 2019)

Chorch said:


> Yes. There is a little thing you press on screen and it goes straight to Uber's app.


Good to know. Thanks.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


 I noticed my Android phone slowing down over time also. I have remedied the problem. 
You need to turn off background data on all of your apps. You going to settings\ apps and notifications\App info. then one by one you go into each individual app. Click on data usage, and turn off background data. Do this for all of your apps.
I've been using my phone now for a month since I did this. No negative effects that I can see. On the plus side I now have significantly more memory available for the system. My phone Is running very fast once again.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The iPhone is definitely a superior choice. If you don't want to spend $ on the latest & greatest iPhone, you can save a ton of money purchasing an older version, just stay with a 7 or above and you'll still have plenty power & performance when running your rideshare and other apps in the background.


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I prefer oranges


----------



## PlanoGuber (Feb 14, 2019)

Maxymo and other ride share assistants don't work on iPhone. If you're running both apps in a busy market, that's reason enough.


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jul 25, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> The iPhone is definitely a superior choice.


This is not a fact. It's simply your opinion.

After using Andoid for the last 5 years, I went back to an iPhone Xs Max 2 months ago. But I just sold it on eBay this week and got a Note 10. The main reason is because so many things are simpler, fewer keystrokes, and faster to do on Android. Using iPhone is like reaching over your shoulder to scratch your butt.

Apple was once the leader in innovation, but no longer. Samsung and other Android phone makers innovate. Apple takes those innovations and implements them on iPhone. Or in some cases such as with their displays, they just buy Samsung hardware to put in their phones.


----------



## 62354 (Jun 26, 2016)

My personal slogan is 
“iPhone or no phone” lol


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

seems like no one has answered the question, just gave their opinion on Iphone.

I have done Uber for 2 1/2 years,,,the 1st 2 years on a Samsung

And the last 6 months on an Iphone 8 plus

The APPS are different and there are many differences, it is not the same programming,,,duh

The main thing I like about Android is when another app is running ontop, the Uber request takes over the whole screen,,,there is no way to miss it.

The Iphone will only show a small request at the top of the screen,,and will also not show the passenger rating, time, distance or if it is a long trip

I like the Android app much better over the iphone app


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

I enjoy my iPhone. It’s pretty!


----------



## CT1 (Aug 23, 2019)

I've accidentally accepted rides many times while texting on Android


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

Owning the latest iPhone is a symbol of financial success. No Uber driver may own an iPhone unless it’s three years old and they bought it used.


----------



## Coastal_Cruiser (Oct 1, 2018)

I know this sounds trite at this point but I swore off Apple years ago when the Foxcon video of the anti-suicide nets around the factory came out. Truly a slave labor based company. I know, it's not like the other ones are any more humane, but when the situation at Foxcon was brough front and center it was hard to ignore. Just sayin'.

But bottom line I am incredibly cheap. I use a $70 Samsung Android phone and it works great (except for the stupid Uber disc that pops up and covers the exact thing you need to see. I understand iPhones dont do that). If I drop the phone in the toilet taking a quick pee break at Mickey Ds its not the end of the world. The phone's so cheap I bought a second one as backup before the model got discontinued.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Illini said:


> Please buy Apple, and support my Apple stock.


I got them in the dip q4ish when it was $141 and I sold it at recent $213.04. So it was short term but I don't regret it. Picked it up again at $190 but less shs, may buy more if trump makes the market cheaper.


----------



## Dave Bust (Jun 28, 2017)

CT1 said:


> I've accidentally accepted rides many times while texting on Android


LOL,,,you are correct

Just an FYI,,,I have not run Lyft on my new iphone,,,I now have a separate line for lyft and uber,,,lyft is on the old Samsung so i cant compare the two apps.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mkang14 said:


> Dont do it. Iphone is evil. Android baby!!!


androids wont require a class . iphones offer classes how to use your phone.
first thing that makes me upset iphone . you know google play store easy down load click what you want its done . i phone must have a credit card loaded up before you can down load jack S...T best of luck . apple maps is trash . im noting going on anymore i just hate there phones for many reason . another loading music . sorry its not bought from us nope you can not load it on our phones sorry. forget you apple


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

DeaconBlues said:


> Using iPhone is like reaching over your shoulder to scratch your butt.


And Android is the product you would use to wipe your butt.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


There are generic $100 android phones that are as good as last year's flagship and don't ship with bloatware.

Don't switch teams


Uber's Guber said:


> And Android is the product you would use to wipe your butt.


Even though I don't agree, this was really funny!


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ariel5466 said:


> Androids are better phones for less money. When you buy an iPhone you're paying extra just for the Apple name.


Exactly. Apple makes very nice products but the value for money just isn't there. The proof for me that Apple overcharges for its wares is that it currently has $245 billion in cash in its bank accounts. That's 245,000 million dollars ?

When I want a phone I prefer to buy a still decent one that has only the features I want and keep the $800 price difference in my bank account, and not put it in Apple's.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Public? Because cant be Dev you have .. or the latest .. know what you're saying before you hit submit
> 
> In dev b8 there is multi-tasking ... those who shit talk Apple either can't afford their products or have never fully demo'd them. Products all across talk to each other seamlessly and simply *work like they're supposed to.* Most android users have no idea of the different types of malware on their phone, infiltrating data even if you OCD deny permissions ?, I'll take the closed eco of apple over google any day of the week
> 
> ...


Yes, just like I said, Einstein. Not the public beta, the development closed beta...AKA the latest beta. There's no multitasking no matter how much you might want there to be.


----------



## DeaconBlues (Jul 25, 2019)

I have a hard time accepting a logical argument from someone who thinks that “would of” is an actual phrase.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Yes, just like I said, Einstein. Not the public beta, the development closed beta...AKA the latest beta. There's no multitasking no matter how much you might want there to be.


It is released for iPad, in developer beta8

Again, please know what you're talking about before hitting submit, you look less like a dimwit that way

FWIW, in release notes it's planned for an ios13 update later for the rest of the product line


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> It is released for iPad, in developer beta8
> 
> Again, please know what you're talking about before hitting submit, you look less like a dimwit that way
> 
> FWIW, in release notes it's planned for an ios13 update later for the rest of the product line


'You're really not too bright, are you?


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> 'You're really not too bright, are you?


You either are trolling, have no idea what multi-tasking in an operating system actually *is,* or you really are from Pluto as your profile states

You keep barking that there's no multitask in the latest developer release when there is. In fact those features were first exposed in the 1st and 2nd seed and now it's a broader spectrum of multi-tasking in the latest beta update.

If you're gonna keep saying there's none then you're spreading false information, so if that's your intention there's no point in replying

Stick with your android


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> You either are trolling, have no idea what multi-tasking in an operating system actually *is,* or you really are from Pluto as your profile states
> 
> You keep barking that there's no multitask in the latest developer release when there is. In fact those features were first exposed in the 1st and 2nd seed and now it's a broader spectrum of multi-tasking in the latest beta update.
> 
> ...


Again, I'm afraid I'm sticking with you're either not too bright, or mentally ******ed. It would be obvious to a rational person if I have an Apple Developer Account with which to have the developer beta, that I'm not an Android fanboi. I'm also not an Apple fanboi, as I can think, and judge for myself.

If you must know, having 5 daughters is the reason I own ANY Apple product. However none of that is related to the FACT that using an Apple device for RideShare is silly...UNLESS you're only driving for 1 service at a time. There is NO multitasking.

What names would you like to call me next? ??


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Again, I'm afraid I'm sticking with you're either not too bright, or mentally @@@@@@ed. It would be obvious to a rational person if I have an Apple Developer Account with which to have the developer beta, that I'm not an Android fanboi. I'm also not an Apple fanboi, as I can think, and judge for myself.
> 
> If you must know, having 5 daughters is the reason I own ANY Apple product. However none of that is related to the FACT that using an Apple device for RideShare is silly...UNLESS you're only driving for 1 service at a time. There is NO multitasking.
> 
> What names would you like to call me next? ??


Are you stupid? there's no other stronger synonym for stupid. Did you read any of the comments you blindly spit out?

Now you're trying to reference something else then trying (and failing) to connect those things when you clearly have no idea what multi-tasking at its core actually is in terms of technology. You know damn well you really thought there was no such feature in the DB

just stop .. lmao, every comment so far has zoomed in on your ignorance


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I multitask at my core too. And then I often wonder why no one ever knows what it is I am talking about ?‍♂ :roflmao:


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> Are you stupid? there's no other stronger synonym for stupid. Did you read any of the comments you blindly spit out?
> 
> Now you're trying to reference something else then trying (and failing) to connect those things when you clearly have no idea what multi-tasking at its core actually is in terms of technology. You know damn well you really thought there was no such feature in the DB
> 
> just stop .. lmao, every comment so far has zoomed in on your ignorance


Confirmed, you're ******ed. I'll just block you...as fighting with an unarmed ****** doesn't seem right.....ciao!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

android V iphone...

Coke VS Pepsi


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> Confirmed, you're @@@@@@ed. I'll just block you...as fighting with an unarmed @@@@@@ doesn't seem right.....ciao!


Youre doing me a grand favor ?


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

I switched from the android to iPhone. It’s been awesome. Takes a few days to figure it out but once you do you’ll never go back.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I just got my iPhone XR and I’m loving it. However, I can’t figure out how to run both the Uber drivers app and the Lyft Driver’s app in split screen mode. Can somebody tell me how?


----------



## CDuarte144 (Aug 18, 2019)

Chorch said:


> No downside. Go for it. People won't agree, but iPhone is superior.


In my opinion there is only one minor downside. If you don't have Uber app on foreground, for example when you are using your favorite navigation app, you are two clicks away to accept an incoming service notification. You'll see the notification on the top of your screen and after click on it, iPhone will switch to Uber app where you'll be able to see the native service notification where you can accept the service.
On Android that works a little different. You'll see the native Uber app notification on top of any other application that you are using on foreground (like navigation app on the example) and you'll be able to accept the service request right away.
By the way I'm using iPhone 6S with no complaints. Faster to switch back and forth the several apps that needed to be running, Uber, Waze, Spotify, etc.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I just got my iPhone XR and I'm loving it. However, I can't figure out how to run both the Uber drivers app and the Lyft Driver's app in split screen mode. Can somebody tell me how?


Some apps just won't let you do split screen, even on an iPad. FB is one of those as well.


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


I have an iPhone. My wife talked me into it. It's a piece of crap. I can't wait for our contract to expire and I can go back to a Galaxy.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> I have an iPhone. My wife talked me into it. It's a piece of crap. I can't wait for our contract to expire and I can go back to a Galaxy.


Yeeeeeeeeessssss preach!!!!


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


Unless you rely on an app like Mystro (automatically manage Uber/Lyft accept/decline etc), you'll be just fine on an iPhone. Apps like Mystro do not work on iOS.

When I bought my first smart phone, I had to choose between the iPhone 4, and the Droid Incredible. I ended up choosing the iPhone 4. I've stuck with the iPhone since then, just because that is what I'm familiar with. I'm sure I'd like Android just fine if I got used to it.

To me, my iPhone (currently using an iPhone 8 Plus) is a fast device, and does everything I need it to do. I haven't run into anything that would make me want to learn a new OS. Had I started on Android, I'd probably be saying the same thing.

For me, while I might like something like Mystro, I've gotten my workflow down when switching the apps, and can get back and forth to/from Uber/Lyft/Waze without any difficulty.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

I ended up switching to the iPhone. I am so glad I did. What really drove me too it was my Google pixel 3 XL sometimes was slowing down so much that I was missing rides. I could hear that I was being offered the ride but I couldn't get to where I could except it. There is so many things about the iPhone that I prefer. As far as rideshare, what I really like is how when the rideshare driver's apps are running then in the upper left corner there appears a little blue icon that can be used to switch back-and-forth between the rideshare apps. This is really handy when jumping back and forth between the platforms to excep a ride on one platform and switching off-line on the other platform.


----------



## Nina2 (Oct 6, 2018)

You are restricted in the apps from the app store while android will let you download from any website not just the app store


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

If you can delay buying the phone, delay it . All new phones expensive, and 5 g in the phones next year .


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I ended up switching to the iPhone. I am so glad I did. What really drove me too it was my Google pixel 3 XL sometimes was slowing down so much that I was missing rides. I could hear that I was being offered the ride but I couldn't get to where I could except it. There is so many things about the iPhone that I prefer. As far as rideshare, what I really like is how when the rideshare driver's apps are running then in the upper left corner there appears a little blue icon that can be used to switch back-and-forth between the rideshare apps. This is really handy when jumping back and forth between the platforms to excep a ride on one platform and switching off-line on the other platform.


Which iPhone did you end up going with?


----------



## Rivaldo8 (Apr 7, 2019)

I don't see any special reason unless the cost. As far as I know, day by day the number of iPhone users is increasing. People are much more comfortable using the iPhone.


----------



## uberlyftnewbie (Jan 18, 2019)

I am a droid user, I usually pick a phone that is affordable, unlocked with both GSM and CDMA (use with any carrier) and easy to root. Then I flash a custom rom (Android OS), this way I can keep the phone up to date with a vanilla version of android without all the bloatware the phone maker and your carrier puts on it, slowing it way down.

*iPhone Pro:* They control the hardware so you will have the option to upgrade to the latest OS when it's released and they update often extending the life of your phone.
*iPhone Cons:* They are very expensive, even the budget models, and they take 6 months to a year to duplicate and push out the latest Android features and advances. Very ugly icons IMHO. Apple likes to dumb down OSX and IOS, so they're not as easy to customize as droids.

*Android Pros:* You can get them for free or very very cheaply and the latest cheap android is faster and better than the phone you had a couple years ago.
*Android Cons:* The OS is very fragmented, you have to wait for Android to push out a new version, then you have to wait for your phone (LG, Samsung etc..) to customize it (add bloatware) and then push it out to your carrier who will then customize it (add more bloatware) and push it out to your phone, but if your lucky only when they're damn good and ready. But if you have a pay as you go cheapo carrier, good luck, you will probably be stuck with the version of android your phone came with forever. The exception being the Google Pixel phone which gets the beta releases and newest OS versions, but it costs as much as an iPhone.


----------



## Dystopian Algorithm Serf (Aug 12, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> I've been an android user my whole life and have really liked it but I'm finding with the current stable version off and my phone is slowing way down. I have the Google pixel three XL. It's not a dog. But I've been playing with iPhones and I think I want to switch. Is there any downside to doing rideshare on the iPhone?


I had an ipad which became effectively crippled (by slowness) by operating system upgrades. It seemed like planned obsolescence to me. If you don't mind paying significantly for it, Apple are seemingly better for privacy.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

Another android OS con is that Google is collecting all kinds of data about you and selling it. You’re not the customer you’re the product. Google is evil. They silence conservative speech.


----------



## Bork_Bork_Bork (May 20, 2019)

LyftUberFuwabolewa said:


> Another android OS con is that Google is collecting all kinds of data about you and selling it. You're not the customer you're the product. Google is evil. They silence conservative speech.


And Apple isn't? Lol...,


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

apple makes nice stuff, but do you really want to buy into their ecosystem? 

android 10 makes it easy to block permissions at the app level.


----------



## PlayLoud (Jan 11, 2019)

Bork_Bork_Bork said:


> And Apple isn't? Lol...,


Apple seems more focused on user security/privacy. They may try to sell you a $1000 monitor stand, but that's another matter.


----------



## LyftUberFuwabolewa (Feb 7, 2019)

PlayLoud said:


> Apple seems more focused on user security/privacy. They may try to sell you a $1000 monitor stand, but that's another matter.


Yes, they are less evil. Google is the worst.


----------

